# Another #314AW



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

As shown here before, I seem to have the American Flyer Gods smiling down on me when it comes to finding #314AW's. I always seem to find these with very good pricing lately. At a show this past Sunday, such was my luck once again. This gentleman had two really nice Flyer sets on his table. The first was a gorgeous 332 Northern with 4-600 series red heavyweight coaches, beautiful condition with boxes for $800. He also had this PRR #314AW steamer with a 632 hopper, 625 tanker and 630 red caboose, all for $175.00. Of course I jumped on it. Had there been $800 more in my pocket, I would have taken both sets. But I had to pass up the Northern. Anyway, as can be seen in the photos this 314AW looks nice and the freights that came along were all in great condition. He also had two extra gondolas, a 631 and a 641, for $5 each, naturally I took those too. So how many #314AW's is that for me...I'm not sure...3, no 4...or wait, is it 5 now. OMG, I need rehab!!!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice find, great price........No need for rehab for addiction, as there is NO Cure!!!!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great find at a great price! It looks like you bought a 1949 4907AW set which included the 625, 632 and 630. The engine OB is valuable as well. There is no date code visible in the box manufacturers stamp but if you ever take off the engine shell it would be interesting to see if it has a date stamp. 
With a few more purchases you will be in a position to do a definitive article on 314AW variations.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin,
Great find, you do have the Flyer Gods smiling down on you. 

I will continue my search, and wait for the right one to come available. You continue to prove that they do come up from time to time at good prices.

Thanks for sharing,
Aflyer


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice set, and for that price!! Looking forward for the video.



Gustavo


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, at least you quit buying all the aluminum cars up on me,lol.. Nice set, at a great price. I don't have any of those whistling engines,YET! I can't seem to find a decent one at a price I can afford...Heck, a decent 312 will cost you around $125 around here.


----------



## skeeterbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice find for sure! :thumbsup:

Did it come with the controller box? Unfortunately most of the ones that I see are without them. 

Chuck


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

skeeter - I mentioned in other postings that I know a friend who designed an updated whistle control that works far better and can be built for somewhere around $20. I have the parts for one so far, but have not built it yet. Since I have a few of these engines, I better buy more parts and start an assembly line of controls.

nut -- I never stopped buying the aluminum cars...several on my eBay watch list as we speak....also on my York shopping list.


----------



## skeeterbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

NBF, I remember Tom Barker had a design for one in the old AF Repair Guide. I built one but it didn't work as well as my original controller. The 314's are a neat engine (IMHO all the K5's are  ) even though the whistle is a little "tweet tweet" sounding. :thumbsup:

Chuck


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a PDF of the instructions for building the new controller....let's see if I can upload it here.


----------



## skeeterbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I have a PDF of the instructions for building the new controller....let's see if I can upload it here.


Thanks Don, Copy made and filed! :thumbsup:

Chuck


----------



## skeeterbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I have a PDF of the instructions for building the new controller....let's see if I can upload it here.


I recently ordered the parts to build the whistle controller as described in the instruction here.

I works well and seems much more reliable than the original controller from Gilbert. It does slow the engine slightly, but not as much as the original did. When you think about it, there's no way that the engine isn't going to slow down some as you adding an additional motor to the circuit which is drawing some voltage to operate.

I ordered all the parts to build 2 complete units from several different sellers on ebay (all from China ) and including the box enclosure and shipping costs it was less than $25.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

skeeterbuck said:


> I recently ordered the parts to build the whistle controller as described in the instruction here.
> 
> I works well and seems much more reliable than the original controller from Gilbert. It does slow the engine slightly, but not as much as the original did. When you think about it, there's no way that the engine isn't going to slow down some as you adding an additional motor to the circuit which is drawing some voltage to operate.
> 
> I ordered all the parts to build 2 complete units from several different sellers on ebay (all from China ) and including the box enclosure and shipping costs it was less than $25.


skeeterbuck,
Glad to here you were successful in creating your whistle controller.

Unlike NuttinButFlyer, I am still looking for a 314. LOL I will find the right one eventually.

Aflyer


----------



## skeeterbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

The 314 AW's are not too hard to find, but it's like most things, hard to find at a price you want to pay.  
At least you can look for one without the controller box as they're priced much more reasonable knowing that you can make a controller box that will work better than the original.

Good luck Aflyer in you hunt.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

That is true, as I had passed on many units over the years because they didn't have the controller. 

My horizons have been expanded, thanks to this forum.

Aflyer


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, What nice looking American Flyer #314 AW set. It looks in great shape and nice photos too of the set. You bought them for a great price you are very lucky my friend. Thanks. longbow57ca. PS American Flyer sure made some nice trains and made them tough to last a life time. That is why I love American Flyer trains.


----------

